# Torque number for the yolk bolt that bolts onto the rear.



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

Im doing a dif swap. I removed my 1 wheel 2.56 and am installing a 3.73 posi. Whats the torque number i need to bolt on the bolt for the yolk thats on the rear end that the drive shaft bolts on. Thanks


----------

